# hunting dogs



## bordie

show me your hunting dogs


----------



## rona

Well, he thinks he still is........... 












bordie said:


> show me your hunting dogs


Lets see yours


----------



## bordie

ok...........................................


----------



## Leanne77

In his camo vest on point:


----------



## bordie

nice looking dog............


----------



## DKDREAM

he dosent work but loves to chase balls and pretend anyway 

ETA :: He didnt want to stand when i asked him hence the look.


----------



## adamss

There are several types of hunting dogs devopled for various tasks.The major category of hunting Dogs include hounds,terriesdachshunds, cur type dogs, and gun dogs.


----------



## shamykebab

Part of the team, two of mine with some friends' dogs:


----------



## Danielmorgan

all the dogs are shown here are looking true to the title given to this thread as all are strong built and bulky especially the black one tall and wide with half cut tail .. dangerous i must say as the similar sense i got through that dog.


----------



## Leanne77

Now, i'm not a Lab person at all, but I can appreciate a nice specimen when I see one and I see can see a photo full of them above.

Nice dogs shamykebab.


----------



## shamykebab

Thanks Leanne! 

Two flashy trialling dogs, three gung-ho picking up dogs, and one ASBO dog who is now officially retired from live game work!!


----------



## springerpete

Working dogs past and present. The Goldie and pair of Spaniels, brother and sister, are sadly no longer with me. The other pair are my current workers. The pic of the span. retrieving the pigeon was taken when he was 5 months old.


----------



## DKDREAM

one of his many smiles.


----------



## SpringerHusky

Not trained but will be soon, we're saving up to have him trained


----------

